# Radiation Shield da Estação Meteorológica de Moscavide



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2008 às 22:41)

*F.A.R.S. da Estação Meteorológica de Moscavide*

Estão aqui algumas fotografias do local da instalação do Radiation Shield da minha estação.
Penso que são relativamente esclarecedoras.


_Radiation Shield:_











-------


_Local de instalação (onde está o círculo só bate o sol ao início da manhã) :_








_Vista para Norte (paredes a cerca de 3,5 m) :_








_Vista para Sul (acima de todos os outros prédios) :_








_Vista para Leste (claramente acima de todo o tipo de obstáculos, consegue observar-se o chão) :_








_
Vista para Oeste (também livre de obstáculos próximos) :_


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2008 às 22:52)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Estão aqui algumas fotografias do local da instalação do Radiation Shield da minha estação.
> Penso que são relativamente esclarecedoras.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2008 às 22:58)

Gilmet disse:


> Como é que vais colocar o radiation shield aí?? tens algum acesso que não seja pelo telhado?



A palmeira que tu vês está na minha varanda. Pela varanda consigo aceder facilmente ao local, basta um escadote. 
O círculo que representa o local onde será instalada a estação está 3 metros acima do chão da varanda.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2008 às 23:02)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A palmeira que tu vês está na minha varanda. Pela varanda consigo aceder facilmente ao local, basta um escadote.
> O círculo que representa o local onde será instalada a estação está 3 metros acima do chão da varanda.



Ahh ok! Boa sorte


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2008 às 10:42)

Nop, nop, nop

Acho que o local ideal é o que assinalo na foto. 2 regras basicas para colocar o RS: Estar ao Sol e num local muito arejado.

Ora na parece que falas esta so ao sol pela manha e nunca pode ser arejado. Mais uma agravante é estar sujeito ao ambiente termico da parede.

Fica o conselho 

A não ser que o mastro esteja no outro prédio o que não é nitido na foto

Se assim for tenta procurar um local mais arejado.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Jan 2008 às 15:15)

HotSpot disse:


> Nop, nop, nop
> 
> Acho que o local ideal é o que assinalo na foto. 2 regras basicas para colocar o RS: Estar ao Sol e num local muito arejado.
> 
> ...








Acho que esse local está do lado de lá da rua 


Eu apostaria mais na vista para Leste


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2008 às 19:17)

Grande foto-montagem  Kraliv 

Subscrevo a localização


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2008 às 13:20)

*Re: F.A.R.S. da Estação Meteorológica de Moscavide*

Quando postaste essa montagem já tinha fixado o meu F.A.R.S. noutro local, mas bem arejado, por acaso, talvez quase tão arejado quanto esse, já que se tem essa vista do local onde coloquei o F.A.R.S.
Onde ele está, apanha bastante vento e frio, tenho registado mínimas e máximas dentro dos parâmetros normais e tenho comparado os dados com uma estação que está virada a Norte, pelo que os dados têm-se revelado praticamente iguais e, por vezes, a estação que está no F.A.R.S. regista temperaturas mais baixas. 
Não posso colocá-lo aí, pois esse lado já pertence à vizinha do lado. 



_Ficam umas fotos:_



_Ainda em construção:_






Reparem no arejamento e nas entradas de ar que ele tem.



_Já colocado:_







Reparem que conseguem ver o ventilador a trabalhar.
A placa solar está do outro lado do F.A.R.S. e exposta ao sol.
Logo coloco mais fotos, para que possam ter uma ideia da exposição do F.A.R.S.


Deixem-me ser mais claro.
O F.A.R.S. apanha sol durante todo o dia, a parede é que não, apenas ao início da manhã, porque quando o sol nasce incide na parede, que está voltada para Leste.
À medida que o tempo vai passando, por volta das 10:30h da manhã, já não bate o sol na parede e continua a incidir no F.A.R.S., na sua vertente Sul, na placa solar, que está do outro lado, durante todo o dia.


----------



## Kraliv (16 Fev 2008 às 14:33)

Boas,




Daniel...está muito encostado na parede 



Continuo a achar que está no local errado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2008 às 14:49)

*Re: F.A.R.S. da Estação Meteorológica de Moscavide*



Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, o local não é o melhor. 
Para mim, o ideal era estar num terreno, mas não tenho nenhum em Moscavide para lá colocar a minha estação. 
A localização actual é provisória, apesar de estar a dar bons resultados.
As máximas no F.A.R.S. estão a ser cerca de *1,5 ºC* inferiores às que a estação virada a Norte regista, o que não é nada mau.
Quando comprar uma estação profissional com ligação ao P.C. deverei colocar os instrumentos da estação num mastro de antena, para facilitar a ligação dos fios e colocar os instrumentos próximos uns dos outros.
Simplesmente não está lá colocado agora porque a estação que tenho não é profissional nem tem ligação ao P.C. e as pilhas têm de ser mudadas de tempos a tempos e não convinha muito ir ao telhado fazer a mudança de pilhas nem ajustamentos.
Daqui a uns meses, no Verão, talvez tenha uma estação profissional e talvez coloque o F.A.R.S. nesse tal mastro de antena.


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2008 às 23:01)

Muito trabalhinho e dedicação. Parabéns. 

Conta onde é que arranjaste o ventilador, painel solar, bateria...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2008 às 23:17)

Minho disse:


> Muito trabalhinho e dedicação. Parabéns.
> 
> Conta onde é que arranjaste o ventilador, painel solar, bateria...



Obrigado, *Minho*. 
Pois, levei algum tempo a descobrir onde podia arranjar um, mas encontrei este no Pavilhão do Conhecimento, no Parque das Nações, mesmo aqui ao lado.
Trazia esta placa solar, foi só fazer as devidas ligações eléctricas com os fios e, logo que o sol incide na placa solar, o ventilador começa a trabalhar.
Só trabalha quando é necessário, pelo que não tem bateria, trabalha apenas quando incide o sol no F.A.R.S.
De qualquer forma, tem dado óptimos resultados. 
Quando comprar uma estação profissional, talvez coloque o termómetro e o higrómetro no F.A.R.S., pois ele terá sempre uso, a localização é que deverá mudar, talvez se mude, tal como já disse, para um mastro de antena, no telhado, juntamente com os outros instrumentos.
Mas vai levar o seu tempo, preciso de juntar dinheiro para comprar uma boa estação.
Mesmo assim vou fazendo os possível para melhorar esta e jamais me irei desfazer das que tenho, mesmo que compre uma profissional, há sempre um valor estimativo e aquilo que faço é por gosto.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Fev 2008 às 17:26)

Pois...concordo com o Kraliv, muito perto da parede.

E tiraste pratos? Devias por mais 2 pratos, não devia haver tanta visibilidade para dentro do RS.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2008 às 18:00)

Já registei as vossas sugestões.
Sim, esta foto foi tirada de baixo para cima, de forma a poder ser visível a ventilação do F.A.R.S., daí que se veja tão bem os espaços de ventilação.
As máximas têm sido bastante bem registadas, mas, logo que puder, faço mais uns arranjos no F.A.R.S. e vejo isso do espaçamento entre pratos e do número de pratos.
Penso que o F.A.R.S. só vai estar definitivamente colocado e montado talvez no mês de Agosto, quando o colocar no mastro da antena e dentro dele estiver um sensor de uma estação meteorológica profissional.
Agora não tenho tido tempo quase nenhum para este tipo de coisas, mas o meu interesse é fazer as coisas o melhor possível, pelo que tudo é questão de tempo.


----------



## João Esteves (17 Fev 2008 às 23:16)

Muito bem Daniel! Pelos vistos tens andado bastante aterefado  
Também me parece que deverias tentar reduzir o espaço entre os pratos do shelter porque corres o risco de teres o sol a incidir directamente no sensor quando este se encontra em posições baixas, nomeadamente no nascer e pôr do sol. Quanto à localização, não me parece totalmente desapropriado a actual posição, desde que garantas que aquela parede é regularmente bafejada com vento... De qualquer modo, se puderes afastá-lo um pouco mais da parede, fá-lo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2008 às 23:27)

João Esteves disse:


> Muito bem Daniel! Pelos vistos tens andado bastante aterefado
> Também me parece que deverias tentar reduzir o espaço entre os pratos do shelter porque corres o risco de teres o sol a incidir directamente no sensor quando este se encontra em posições baixas, nomeadamente no nascer e pôr do sol. Quanto à localização, não me parece totalmente desapropriado a actual posição, desde que garantas que aquela parede é regularmente bafejada com vento... De qualquer modo, se puderes afastá-lo um pouco mais da parede, fá-lo.



É verdade, dediquei-me a essa tarefa, mas valeu a pena. 
Tal como já tinha referido, posso dizer-te que tenho em mente fazer algumas alterações ao F.A.R.S., entre elas, aproximar um pouco mais os pratos e colocar pelo menos mais um prato, o problema é que não tenho tido tempo e é tempo de me dedicar por completo aos estudos, pois tudo o que se faz com esforço vale a pena, em todos os aspectos.
Tenho andado a comparar os meus dados com os da tua estação, que deverá estar a uns 2 km da minha e os dados têm sido registados com poucas diferenças, sendo que muitas vezes tenho temperaturas inferiores às tuas, pois o sítio onde o F.A.R.S. está colocado é bastante ventoso e arejado, no topo do meu prédio, talvez conheças o local, bem perto do jardim de Moscavide.
Comparo os meus dados com os da tua estação, já que a tua estação é a que está mais próxima da minha e me parece ser bastante fiável, sei onde ela está e vejo-a bem, pois vou todos os dias à Portela, estudo aí e quando passo na rua olho sempre para o topo do prédio e ponho-me a olhar para a tua estação ! 
Estou a pensar adquirir uma estação com ligação ao PC dentro de meses e mudar o F.A.R.S. para um mastro de antena, cerca de 1,5 metros acima do nível do telhado, onde os dados deverão ser medidos com a maior fiabilidade desde que faço observações meteorológicas.
Até lá, muito estudo e trabalho, mas que vale a pena.

Os meus cumprimentos !


----------

